# Beer



## speedie (23/2/11)

who really loves brewin
it has been six weeks since our last brew and i must say i am starting to shake thinking about it
next brew will be a dark ale 
night all
speedie


----------



## matr (24/2/11)

I don't. I actually hate it. I just hang around here for the comedy. Love funny stuff.

Which for some reason had dropped off until tonight. I had a feeling a clown was missing from the circus.


----------



## bignath (24/2/11)

That's pure gold!

i wonder when he logs on, does his computer by default setting, play the benny hill theme through his speakers???

EDIT: Benny Hill theme:


----------



## rotten (24/2/11)

Unfortunately I think it comes naturally after quite a few pints. It's not even thursaday yet :huh:


----------



## Yob (25/2/11)

speedie said:


> next brew will be a dark ale




I also enjoy brewing at night


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/11)

Think I might join a 4wd forum and ask everyone if they like 4wding. WTF


----------



## Superoo (25/2/11)

'Whale oil be forked'

dunno what to say really (insert confused look here)


----------



## InCider (25/2/11)

iamozziyob said:


> I also enjoy brewing at night


PMSL! :icon_cheers:


----------



## jonocarroll (25/2/11)

Superoo said:


> 'Whale oil be forked'


Whale oil beef hooked?


----------



## Brown_hound (25/2/11)

QuantumBrewer said:


> Whale oil beef hooked?



Well oiled beef hooked.


Hate brewing... Hate beer....


----------



## Hatchy (25/2/11)

What's beer?


----------



## earle (25/2/11)

Maybe he means bear

Possibly NSFW


----------



## Pennywise (25/2/11)

**** mate it's speedie, maybe he means chickens


----------



## matr (25/2/11)

Pennywise said:


> **** mate it's speedie, maybe he means chickens



Now that would be wierd.

This is what the first post would have looked like

who really loves chickens
it has been six weeks since our last chicken and i must say i am starting to shake thinking about it
next chicken will be a dark chicken 
night all
speedie 

:blink: 

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## Pennywise (25/2/11)

^ crack up :lol:


----------



## jzani (25/2/11)

Brown_hound said:


> Well oiled beef hooked.



Norfolk and chance.


----------



## jonocarroll (25/2/11)

matr said:


> This is what the first post would have looked like
> 
> who really loves chickens
> it has been six weeks since our last chicken and i must say i am starting to shake thinking about it
> ...


 :lol: 

Consider my hat tipped, good sir. Well done.


----------



## Superoo (25/2/11)

"""Consider my hat tipped, good sir. Well done. """

+1


----------



## Malted (25/2/11)

Looks like this guys makes love to his brewing


----------



## Malted (25/2/11)




----------



## earle (25/2/11)

Malted said:


> Looks like this guys makes love to his brewing
> View attachment 44311



That photo could link into another recent thread quite easily.

Brewdog End of History


----------



## beers (25/2/11)

speedie said:


> it has been six weeks since our last brew and i must say i am starting to shake thinking about it
> next brew will be a dark ale



Sweet.. Maybe you should try an experiment with it? Perhaps, split the batch in 1/2, dry hop one half & ferment hop the other, & report back your findings? that would make a great thread..


----------



## Hatchy (25/2/11)

beers said:


> Sweet.. Maybe you should try an experiment with it? Perhaps, split the batch in 1/2, dry hop one half & ferment hop the other, & report back your findings? that would make a great thread..



Post of the year so far.


----------



## np1962 (25/2/11)

speedie said:


> who really loves brewin
> it has been six weeks since our last brew and i must say i am starting to shake thinking about it
> next brew will be a dark ale
> night all
> ...



Wonder which part of this post was improved by editing :unsure:


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/11)

NigeP62 said:


> Wonder which part of this post was improved by editing :unsure:



Probably spelt his name wrong?


----------



## tavas (25/2/11)

Wonder where this guy sits on a dipstick chart


----------



## bignath (25/2/11)

tavas said:


> Wonder where this guy sits on a dipstick chart



surely he IS the dipstick chart......


----------



## rotten (25/2/11)

matr said:


> Now that would be wierd.
> 
> This is what the first post would have looked like
> 
> ...



Excellent :icon_cheers: 
I wish I could have thought of that


----------



## Pennywise (25/2/11)

Hatchy said:


> Post of the year so far.



I vote that for best post ever, in any forum. 




I feel that strongly about it




Yes I'm drunk








Help me speedie, I'm drunk


----------



## Jimbeer (25/2/11)

> Sweet.. Maybe you should try an experiment with it? Perhaps, split the batch in 1/2, dry hop one half & ferment hop the other, & report back your findings? that would make a great thread..



Very, very well played


----------



## bradsbrew (25/2/11)

Meanwhile back ! at spEEdiVille,

Speedie is telling his friends Goey, Wizz, Pure, Crystal , Meth, Smack, Crack, Harry and Frank about his latest trolling effort and how he has them all replying to his nothing post when all of a sudden Hoota speaks up telling Speedie that "they actually think you post shit man and are paying out" to which Speedie replies **** you Hoota why don't you Weed, Gunja and Whacky shut the **** up until you're harder like us.















yes this is a frivoLus post BUT in ! true speedie SPIRIT is a confusing way OF what I am trying to ! say?
:huh: 

Plus I am bored


----------



## speedie (25/2/11)

so who does luv brewin seems like you 22 litre boys talk the talk
but can u walk da walk 
i thinks knot <_<


----------



## matr (25/2/11)

Chickens are nice :wub:


----------



## Tony (25/2/11)

Sapporo and Family Mart (a convenience store chain) have teamed up. Somehow Sapporo has agreed to let Family Mart put a big ol' picture of it's store cooked fried chicken right smack in the middle of it's beer can. Why would Sapporo allow this? Well rumor has it that money was involved. What's in it for Family Mart? You buy beer. You see fried chicken. You want fried chicken with beer. You buy fried chicken. You drink beer and eat fried chicken clogging arteries even more than necessary. You have heart attack. You come back and buy more chicken. Profits and general merriment ensue.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/2/11)

matr said:


> Chickens are nice :wub:




Like this:





or like this:











and speedie:

Stay away from the place please!






Your Friend ( Like many others on AHB)

_wallace_


----------



## speedie (25/2/11)

who needs friends when there are so many really nice sweet caring brew buddies on this site that are always ready to put there two cents worth of support in :icon_vomit:


----------



## rotten (25/2/11)

speedie said:


> who needs friends when there are so many really nice sweet caring brew buddies on this site that are always ready to put there two cents worth of support in :icon_vomit:



Is that a real sentence? from speedie?


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (25/2/11)

speedie said:


> who needs friends when there are so many really nice sweet caring brew buddies on this site that are always ready to put there two cents worth of support in :icon_vomit:



We could even teach you how to make sense after you have learnt to make beer too!


----------



## Pennywise (26/2/11)

Nah, his profile was hacked


----------



## goomboogo (26/2/11)

Tony said:


> Sapporo and Family Mart (a convenience store chain) have teamed up. Somehow Sapporo has agreed to let Family Mart put a big ol' picture of it's store cooked fried chicken right smack in the middle of it's beer can. Why would Sapporo allow this? Well rumor has it that money was involved. What's in it for Family Mart? You buy beer. You see fried chicken. You want fried chicken with beer. You buy fried chicken. You drink beer and eat fried chicken clogging arteries even more than necessary. You have heart attack. You come back and buy more chicken. Profits and general merriment ensue.



It's a special can to be used when making beer can chicken.


----------



## gregs (26/2/11)

speedie said:


> so who does luv brewin seems like you 22 litre boys talk the talk
> but can u walk da walk
> i thinks knot <_<




I wish the **** youd walk. <_<


----------



## speedie (4/3/11)

it was decided at last nights brew meeting that we will brew 400 litres of my black ale 
this is a real crowd pleaser
i wont post the formula as it wouldnt sit well with the established forum users here
speedie :drinks:


----------



## unrealeous (4/3/11)

speedie said:


> i wont post the formula as it wouldnt sit well with the established forum users here


I know a secret too. A really secret secret the kind the everyone would want to know. Top secret even. Can't tell you though.


----------



## JestersDarts (4/3/11)

speedie said:


> it was decided at last nights brew meeting that we will brew 400 litres of my black ale
> this is a real crowd pleaser
> i wont post the formula as it wouldnt sit well with the established forum users here
> speedie :drinks:



oh please tell us the secret formula for the beer!
without it I can only guess how much secret brew booster #58 to use


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/3/11)

JestersDarts said:


> oh please tell us the secret formula for the beer!
> without it I can only guess how much secret brew booster #58 to use




25 cans of homebrand stout, 25kgs of dextrose. Take a huge dump in the fermenter 3 days prior to bottling your 400 litres


----------



## Hatchy (4/3/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> 25 cans of homebrand stout, 25kgs of dextrose. Take a huge dump in the fermenter 3 days prior to bottling your 400 litres



I'm sure I read somewhere that you'll get clearer beer from ferment dumping instead of dry dumping.


----------



## MitchDudarko (4/3/11)

Mash dumping helps flocc yeast, and prevents chill haze. So I hear....


----------



## The Scientist (4/3/11)

speedie said:


> it was decided at last nights brew meeting


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/3/11)

Hatchy said:


> I'm sure I read somewhere that you'll get clearer beer from ferment dumping instead of dry dumping.



What if i tried the same mash schedule with 2 row and 6 row malt, ale and pils malt, different types of yeast and different types of hop........ split them all into 200 litre batches and dry dump in one batch and ferment dump in the other?

I bet my aggotts that there would be less than 15% of the tasters get one yeast strain indentified from the others 

I'm starting to shake thinking about it............


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (4/3/11)

The Scientist said:


> View attachment 44464



I bet he got one of these in the mail..........




:lol:


----------



## bum (4/3/11)

unrealeous said:


> I know a secret too. A really secret secret the kind the everyone would want to know. Top secret even. Can't tell you though.


I doff my cap to you, sir.


----------



## gone_fishing_ (4/3/11)

Hey, 

What did speedie do wrong? Musta ruffled a few feathers somewhere.

GF


----------



## Hatchy (4/3/11)

You don't spend much time on AHB do you?


----------



## gone_fishing_ (4/3/11)

Nup. Will keep my eye out though.
gf


----------

